# Cell Phones in Mexico



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what type phone I can plan on using as a Mexican resident? 

And do they have Apps and the same uses as US plans like AT&T?

thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chulor said:


> Can anyone tell me what type phone I can plan on using as a Mexican resident?
> 
> And do they have Apps and the same uses as US plans like AT&T?
> 
> thank you


They have smart phones and contracts just like the US. I think they are a little more pricey, but I don't have one on in either country and have not looked at the details.

Many people have cell phones with no monthly contract. They just add money to the phone as needed. You can add money to pre-pay phones in every corner store.

There are several companies. Telmex/Telcel owns most of the phone market, but there are other carriers, both for cell phone service as well as for wired phones in a house.

I just use a cheap cell phone with no plan. I also have a wifi-only tablet (iPad Mini) for running apps like dictionaries, email, and tons of others.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chulor said:


> Can anyone tell me what type phone I can plan on using as a Mexican resident?
> 
> And do they have Apps and the same uses as US plans like AT&T?
> 
> thank you


Take a look at these cheaper plans that are without getting a phone Telcel: Planes

TELCEL's network is 1900 Mhz for GSM and 850 Mhz for 3G. 

There are apps available from Apple for iPhones and from Google, et al for Android phones. Some apps are not available here, mainly banking apps. If you bring a GSM phone here that is UNLOCKED, you can get a Telcel SIM and use their network. Your current apps will work.

Anything else?


----------



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*



joaquinx said:


> Take a look at these cheaper plans that are without getting a phone Telcel: Planes
> 
> TELCEL's network is 1900 Mhz for GSM and 850 Mhz for 3G.
> 
> ...



This forum is great. Very helpful, friendly people. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

*Phone type*

Get a GSM Quad Band Dual Sim phone then you can use it worldwide all bands covered

You just need to get a sim card for any provider in Mexico such as telcel

A dual sim phone would let you keep your USA # and you have a second Mexico # on the phone

You then can pick the provider plan(s) that suits your location for calls to be made and received

Hope this helps


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been using the nexus 4 since it first came out last year in the USA, Mexico, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, DR.....etc etc without issue. I consider it much better than the galaxy 3 or 4 and certainly better than an iPhone but for hundreds of dollars less. Last week as soon as i read about the new $100 price drop I bought a dozen Nexus 4's direct from the Google store to resell. The price is now $199 and $249 and you don't have to sign a contract and can use it worldwide. They are great phones, don't have any bloat, home with android 4.3 and come factory unlocked. If you are looking for a phone for Mexico I would strongly suggest heading over to the Google play store and get one. 

I put 200 pesos on my telcel Sim card 3 weeks ago and after making about 40 minutes of calls still have lots of minutes left.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kito1 said:


> Last week as soon as i read about the new $100 price drop I bought a dozen Nexus 4's direct from the Google store to resell. The price is now $199 and $249 and you don't have to sign a contract and can use it worldwide.


You got a link to that site. I can't seem to find the Nexus 4 on the store.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nexus 4 - Google


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.tiendatelcel.com.mx/telefono-celular/lg-e960-nexus-4

Here it is at telcel but I have no idea what I am reading! I have already got someone taking all mine to Central America where they are going for around $450-$600.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kito1 said:


> Nexus 4 - Google


Are you accessing this site from the US or Mexico. It seems that it is not available in Mexico. Are you currently in Mexico?


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I can see it from here but when I placed the order I had to go thru my VPN.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

When I arrived in Mexico in 2007, I bought a super-cheap cell phone from Telcel. Every month or so, I buy 100 pesos worth of "tiempo aire" online and get a 20 peso bonus. I use my phone mostly to send text messages, and $120 lasts me 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

kito1 said:


> I have been using the nexus 4 since it first came out last year in the USA, Mexico, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, DR.....etc etc without issue. I consider it much better than the galaxy 3 or 4 and certainly better than an iPhone but for hundreds of dollars less. Last week as soon as i read about the new $100 price drop I bought a dozen Nexus 4's direct from the Google store to resell. The price is now $199 and $249 and you don't have to sign a contract and can use it worldwide. They are great phones, don't have any bloat, home with android 4.3 and come factory unlocked. If you are looking for a phone for Mexico I would strongly suggest heading over to the Google play store and get one.
> 
> I put 200 pesos on my telcel Sim card 3 weeks ago and after making about 40 minutes of calls still have lots of minutes left.



Dadgummit!! I swear I don't actually talk like dat! It had to have been autocorrect making an [email protected]@ out of me...... 


:help:


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, there are no such plans with unlimited data usage like Sprint does in the US, but the Telcos in Mexicos are ok. I'm happy with my Nokia Lumia 620 even though all my friends are all crazy over the Galaxy S 4 or the iPhone, I find Windows Phone 8 to be good for my needs.

The two major telcos in Mexico are the Mexican Telcel and Spanish Telefónica (branded as Movistar here), also there is Iusacel & Unefon but they're not that popular... you can check what models they carry and wich are their plans in each of their sites:

Telcel es la Red

Movistar México

.:: Iusacell ::.

UNEFON

PS: Like most here, I also use my Telcel as pre-paid (Amigo).


----------



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

So I can bring my iPhone from the US and use it there?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chulor said:


> So I can bring my iPhone from the US and use it there?


Yes. If you use the SIM from your provider in the US, it will be expensive. Check with them for rates.

Yes. If it is UNLOCKED, you can get a SIM from Telcel or another provider.


----------



## BriN (Sep 15, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Yes. If you use the SIM from your provider in the US, it will be expensive. Check with them for rates.
> 
> Yes. If it is UNLOCKED, you can get a SIM from Telcel or another provider.


Also, you will might have to look on the internet about how to change your APN in order to be able to use data and mms on the Telcel network. There are lots of independent Telcel stores that can supply you with the nano chip for about 120 pesos and hopefully help you set up your APN. 

Telcel has the best service and a bit more expensive if you buy your data each month.
Movistar is cheaper and a good choice if you are staying in your city but there are dead zones when traveling at times.


----------



## nadine (Sep 10, 2013)

*iphone usage*

Hi - I too am wondering about what to expect for iphone coverage while in Mexico (Bucerias area). I have heard that texting isn't too bad, but roaming (data & voice) is ghastly expensive.

I'd like to keep my Cdn cell number for client use and have heard of people routing their calls through to a Mexican phone...can anyone shed light on this?

Thanks
Nadine


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

nadine said:


> Hi - I too am wondering about what to expect for iphone coverage while in Mexico (Bucerias area). I have heard that texting isn't too bad, but roaming (data & voice) is ghastly expensive.
> 
> I'd like to keep my Cdn cell number for client use and have heard of people routing their calls through to a Mexican phone...can anyone shed light on this?


The rates are determined by your Canadian telco. Ask them about roaming rates in Mexico. 

Just a thought. Think about Skype and transfer your calls from your Canadian phone number to a Skype number. If you have Skype on your cell, you can get connected that way.


----------



## BriN (Sep 15, 2013)

nadine said:


> Hi - I too am wondering about what to expect for iphone coverage while in Mexico (Bucerias area). I have heard that texting isn't too bad, but roaming (data & voice) is ghastly expensive.
> 
> I'd like to keep my Cdn cell number for client use and have heard of people routing their calls through to a Mexican phone...can anyone shed light on this?
> 
> ...


Some VOIP services like Vonage allow for you to create a virtual # in Canada depending on where you are living at. Otherwise Skype may be the best option. If you are looking to live in Mexico for more than 3 months, it may be better to get a prepaid nano sim and buy 2 GB a month for 350 pesos and have Skype always on. I know Telcel had good coverage for me while in Bucerías earlier in the year.


----------

